# where to get silver shavings



## dusto1 (Mar 13, 2012)

does anyone know how to make or where to buy silver shavings/ thanks


----------



## element47 (Mar 13, 2012)

You can buy .999 silver shot from "any" refiner...APMEX, for one, they happen to be having a 99 cents over spot sale on their rounds right now, thus the rounds (today only) are actually cheaper than their shot (!) I am not aware of any source for "shavings", but that doesn't mean that one or more do not exist....just whether I know about them or not. 

http://www.apmex.com/Product/44275/50_oz_Bag_of_Silver_Grain_Silver_Shot_999_Fine.aspx

edit: I did not mean to say or imply that APMEX is a "refiner"...they most certainly are NOT. They are a reseller, a very high volume one. I have bought from and sold to them, very good service. But, "any" refiner sells shot.


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Mar 13, 2012)

Goldmart has the lowest prices i have found on silver, i bought a 10 oz NTR bar a few weeks ago for $.49 over spot.


----------



## DONNZ (Mar 14, 2012)

Bags of silver shavings, like this one:

Got this off fleabay, a grab bag type sale. Was that a pun?


----------



## element47 (Mar 14, 2012)

Have you conducted any tests on those shavings? 

I would really have a tough time buying a bag of such from an ebay seller.


----------



## kuma (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello Dusto , how are tricks?
I hope your well!
I found this chief ; http://www.hobbyland.eu/eng/prod/00000008/00000336/00000370/15765.htm
They have some other grades of fine silver shavings also.
On the menue on the left of the screen on that site , go >Jewellery & Bijoux > Metals > Silver.
Some of the other products that they carry can find some use in extraction and refining.
I hope that this can be of some use!
All the best with it , and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## DONNZ (Mar 14, 2012)

First thing I did was test. It got a passing grade, but this was secondary to what I wanted. This was just a bonus, along with 5 or 6 other little prizes. All keepers. Spent about $100, today it worth about $250. Sometimes one gets luck, sometimes you don't. Like the coin I wanted at Webstore, a halfass bit of $30 and knew it wouldn't fly. 
It didn't, then the seller two hours later said it was a go.
I paid. I never got the coin. It's in depute at PayPal. His site is on hold, apparently I'm not the only one having problems.
I'm not through with this person.



element47 said:


> Have you conducted any tests on those shavings?
> 
> I would really have a tough time buying a bag of such from an ebay seller.


----------

